# Haunted barn in il



## HAUNTEDBARN (Apr 20, 2010)

*HELLO ALL........ JUST JOINED THE CLUB.I HAVE A HAUNT IN IL. THAT HAS BEEN RUNNING FOR 5 YEARS AND IS GROWING EVERY YEAR.CHECK IT OUT ON YOUTUBE @ MrHauntedbarn THANKS.......:zombie:*


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Sparky_the_spook (Jul 2, 2009)

Yay, another IL haunter! Lets keep this state scared witless!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum hauntedbarn!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome to the forum now we own your soul hahahahahha....hahah...ha


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, HB.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Yeah! Another one from Il


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

You seem to do pretty well in your haunt.  How old are you and have you had many jobs to learn this from?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Yeah another one from Ill., wait I'm not in Ill.. Oh well, welcome anyway.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Hauntedbarn!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

piiiiiics we need lots of piiiiiiiics!

Welcome.


----------

